# missing identity



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

please can someone id these for me -- they are 5.25 ", aluminum cone , fullrange , rh5013 on the cones outer edge , 4 ohm ,


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

maybe an older version of one of these?

Woofer - 5.25 Inch Woofer - MCM Electronics - Category


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

these speakers play higher than 10,000 more like 16,000 Hz and down to around 60 -maybe 55 Hz -- they do have a cast basket - very nice sound


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

Do you have any idea of the efficiency of these speakers?


----------



## _Cody_ (Mar 30, 2009)

Ga foo 88 said:


> Do you have any idea of the efficiency of these speakers?


+1 seen some like em before, wouldnt mind knowing.


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

bumpity bump back upi -- these speakers are great sounding but no identity please help


----------

